
Show HN: Wherat – never skip celebrating your birthday again - gghootch
https://wherat.com/
======
gghootch
Wherat is my evenings & weekends project to simplify throwing a party to such
a degree that even the laziest of my friends will overcome their apathy and
start celebrating their birthdays. Heck, they may even enjoy it for once.

I started working on this because last year I broke a promise to myself that I
always throw a party for my birthday to celebrate life, love, happiness. Even
I am apparently too apathetic sometimes. To prevent this from ever happening
again, I started building Wherat.

Today, we help you: \- Start organizing in time for your friends to join \-
Ask your guests questions \- Calculate the number of drinks & snacks to buy

